# Ostrich .....



## gertvanjoe (7/3/16)




----------



## zadiac (7/3/16)

And extremely dangerous. If that ostrich had caught up with them, it could've killed one of them. It's funny, but they are very lucky.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

